# Decarb time.



## raidencmc (Sep 22, 2019)

We decarbed for 30 minutes at 240°.  Is this long enough?  Is there a such thing as too long?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 22, 2019)

Depends on a lot of things. See this thread though. 

https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/i-flunked-decarbing.75969/

Yes, there is such a thing as too long. An oven cycles on and off to keep the temp kinda consistent but you can cook off a lot of good stuff too. I pulled a pan of weed out of my 285 dry oven and it was smoking. Not good...


----------



## Keef (Sep 22, 2019)

I fell shattered my face and bulge 3 disc in my  neck -- PTSD- -- Spent most of a decade as a legal Morphine junkie - Now I make my own medicine !-- 
I decarb at 275 for 45 minutes -Then I either pack the decarb into 00 gel caps and take with oil - Or make a coconut oil "tincture" - I put a jar of weed with the screw on ring removed in the oven - decarb it - Then pour warm coconut oil just to cover the weed --After a few hours and a few shakes or stirring - the weed can be filtered off -- Wanna make it stronger run the oil thru another batch of weed !-- Works for me !--


----------



## raidencmc (Sep 22, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Depends on a lot of things. See this thread though.
> 
> https://www.marijuanapassion.com/threads/i-flunked-decarbing.75969/
> 
> Yes, there is such a thing as too long. An oven cycles on and off to keep the temp kinda consistent but you can cook off a lot of good stuff too. I pulled a pan of weed out of my 285 dry oven and it was smoking. Not good...


We bought a toaster oven just for this purpose. I might just let it go for an hour next time to be safe.


----------



## raidencmc (Sep 22, 2019)

So I got 9a95.  It has 21.541 thca and 1.015 thc. I did the math and please check me and I got 19.9 thc after I decarb.  I bought 3.5 grams.  I am trying to figure out how to get the weight right so I can work on getting the dose dialed in. When I tried the math to get the weight for 1mg of thc it was very small.  Does that seem right?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 22, 2019)

You lost me. I would say a toaster oven would not be ideal as the heating coils will be very close to the herb and I would guess the temp calibration would be pretty iffy. 

If you are saying you have 19.9% THC and you have 3.5 grams, 20% of 3.5 grams is 700 mg.


----------



## raidencmc (Sep 23, 2019)

If you wanted to divide it into 1mg pieces it would be very small?


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2019)

Are you being serious? If so, 700 mg would be 700 servings of 1 mg ‘pieces’, right? 1 mg isn’t going to do squat.


----------



## raidencmc (Sep 23, 2019)

Yes I am serious.  I am just trying to make sure my math is right.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

I have no math !-- I decarb and take a dose and see what it does !-- If I feel it wasn't enough I take more the next time -- If it gets me too high I take less!-- Some times I get too high on purpose !--
Raid we need to get U growing it is much easier to work with a larger amount !-- I decarb about an ounce at a time - In an electric oven !-- A glass jar helps keep the temp stable with little variation in temp -- An hour at 275 is not too much -- In a jar to keep smell down -- About 3 (00) caps of decarb seems to be a good dose for most but I take 4 -- That is trim weed !--- bud -- I would take less --


----------



## raidencmc (Sep 23, 2019)

It's for my adult autistic daughter who can not talk. That is why the numbers are important.  That way when we get another batch we can be close to what the last one was.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

Sorry to hear that Raid-- Best Wishes  -- Unless U can test each batch U gonna be guessing -- U don't even know what an effective dose is for the her -- More CBD or less with how much THC ?-- I would say U need both -One without the other is like clapping with one hand !- We got some weed geniuses around here !--Let me consult with them -- I spent 20 years as a surgical assistant -- I am familiar with most things medical !-- Have U ever heard of RSO ?-- It's the go to concentrate we use !-- We measure dosage by -- A dose is about the size of a grain of rice -- That's all the numbers we got !--


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

By the way greetings from the great state of Texas where this is all highly illegal !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2019)

Sorry. My apologies. There are 1000 mg in a gram so the  3.5 grams you bought is 3500 mg. If your bud tests at 19.9%, that is essentially 20% THC. 20% of 3500 is 700. I saw some charts saying to start with 1 to 2.5 mg. To measure that, you will need a pretty accurate scale like drug dealers use. Personally, I would try to make some brownies or cookies with what you have. I make brownies that I cut up a 13”x9” pan into 120 pieces. Your 700 mg mixed into a batch of brownies that is cut into 120 pieces would have a little under 6 mg of THC in them. I actually only eat a half a brownie usually so in your case, that would be about 3 mg. A quarter would be 1.5 mg. If you go the brownie route and have already decarbed, cook the brownies at 300 deg f instead of the recommended 350 deg or you make cook off some of the cannabinoids. Another option is a tincture. I use everclear but you may not want to give your daughter alcohol. There is another way to make tincture with MCT which is an oil. I have not used it but have had MCT tincture and it is pretty much flavorless and may be a good choice. Again, my apologies. We get some trolls on here from time to time.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

Raid U came to the right place - I think we can help U !
A dose for me is approximately 15 mg.--3 times a day !-- that is a pretty high dose but I have a high tolerance --Half high CBD weed and half high THC weed works best for me !-- whether cannacaps or coconut oil tincture !-- regular doses are important -


----------



## raidencmc (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm good with getting the right mg dosage.  I just want to make sure I reproduce when we get a new one. We are using plant matter capsules which we will mix her CBD oil with the weed. That way we can adjust her dosage till we get it right.


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

Raid if U are in a legal state U can get hash oil vape cartridges -- They have the numbers on the packaging --
U can dissolve the hash oil from one into a cc or 2 of everclear or your CBD oil and still do the math - make sure the packaging says the THC is "activated "  - that means decarbed -- Should be able to dose by the drop !


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi Raid, welcome to MP, I have found in my limited experience is that thc is needed for autism. We have better luck with a 1 to 1 cbd and thc. And for seizures too thc is important. We use tincture for one severely autistic boy.


----------



## raidencmc (Sep 23, 2019)

oldfogey8 said:


> Sorry. My apologies. There are 1000 mg in a gram so the  3.5 grams you bought is 3500 mg. If your bud tests at 19.9%, that is essentially 20% THC. 20% of 3500 is 700. I saw some charts saying to start with 1 to 2.5 mg. To measure that, you will need a pretty accurate scale like drug dealers use. Personally, I would try to make some brownies or cookies with what you have. I make brownies that I cut up a 13”x9” pan into 120 pieces. Your 700 mg mixed into a batch of brownies that is cut into 120 pieces would have a little under 6 mg of THC in them. I actually only eat a half a brownie usually so in your case, that would be about 3 mg. A quarter would be 1.5 mg. If you go the brownie route and have already decarbed, cook the brownies at 300 deg f instead of the recommended 350 deg or you make cook off some of the cannabinoids. Another option is a tincture. I use everclear but you may not want to give your daughter alcohol. There is another way to make tincture with MCT which is an oil. I have not used it but have had MCT tincture and it is pretty much flavorless and may be a good choice. Again, my apologies. We get some trolls on here from time to time.


So if I got this right 5mg of the bud has 1 mg of thc?


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

Throw your math out !--All weed is gonna be different -- Get some empty gel caps-- decarb the weed -- Whittle down a stick to fit inside the caps to pack them full !-- Do your dosage by how many caps !-- separate from your CBD oil -- Start with one capsule of decarbed bud if she can tolerate it 2 caps twice or 3 times a day should be plenty- U are not gonna over dose her !


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2019)

i would guess yes as long as the bud is ground up well. the thc is in glands called trichomes, not the actual leaf material. i don;t know if you have access to concentrates but that might be a better way to purchase cannabis moving forward as it is a much higher percentage of thc and very little other stuff. 

Rosebud is a better resource than i am on this. i can just do the math but have no experience in utilizing cannabinoids medically(aside from using it for pain relief).


----------



## raidencmc (Sep 23, 2019)

The reason for using bud is that many of the oils don't specify strain. With autism we are looking for a calming indica and by getting a hybrid or a sativa then that might increase problem behaviours. The bud had no leaf if I recall and was over ground. I know that the answers are not exact and at best a little better then a guess. Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 23, 2019)

I have never gotten a concentrate (oil, shatter, BHO, etc)  that didn't tell me what strain it was.  Where are you buying oil blind?!?  Can't imagine anyone reputable selling concentrates and not telling you what it is?  

Bud always has some leaf material.  It is really virtually impossible to trim ALL leaf material away when trimming.


----------



## raidencmc (Sep 23, 2019)

This is a shot of our menu at the dispensary.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Sep 23, 2019)

i am sure if you ask at the dispensary, they can tell you the lineage of the concentrates and tinctures. or contact the manufacturers which are listed on the left of the menu. i would also look into concentrates such as shatter or live resin. they can be above 90% thc(so 900 mg per 1 gram of concentrate).


----------



## Keef (Sep 23, 2019)

Raid U need to start thinking about growing -- It don't take much room for a couple plants -- U on it about indicas -- When I fell I got a traumatic brain injury and they say I exibit some Autistic traits sometimes -- The indicas keep me mostly level and the outbursts at a minimum  -- In Texas if I want medicine I have to make it myself after I grow the weed -- I get by and I got some indicas that don't care who U are they will melt U !--


----------

